
An Android web application to send and receive SMS from your web browser - lgeorget
https://messages.android.com/
======
romangibson
It's really a nice application from Google. But can I use it to back up my
text messages?

~~~
lgeorget
I've not used it a lot yet. There's an "archive" button in the options but
apparently it's purpose is to move the conversations away from the top list.

